
Developer claims Linux forced Microsoft to up its Windows game support - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/developer-claims-linux-forced-microsoft-to-up-its-windows-game-support/
======
bostand
Good article, but awful modal ads on that site.

Anyway, is anyone here using steamos or a steambox? Valve made a lot of noise
about Linux but I haven't seen many people use it for gaming yet.

~~~
spongy_warbeast
I haven't heard of one person using them, but similar to the sibling poster,
I'd switch to 100% Linux if most of the Steam games I like were available on
Linux.

That said, Valve's "focus" on Linux does seem to have seen an increase in what
games are available on Linux. Or possibly that is more modern dev environments
supporting Linux/iOS/Android out of the box? Not sure.

~~~
floopidydoopidy
I use it as my primary gaming platform. So now you know one.

------
mtdewcmu
I was impressed by how well Quake III ran on Linux way back in the day. Gaming
on Linux has a long pedigree.

